# Cool New Gadget!



## lovegolf (Nov 27, 2006)

I got this cool new gadget that helps me tee my ball up the same everytime when I hit my driver. Didn't know if it would make a difference in my game but it was worth a try. 

3 months later, after using it everytime I drive, MAN! I am more consistent then I ever was. I went from an 18 to a 10 handicap. That is with playing only 1 time a week with no lessons or practice at the driving range. Awesome!

What is really cool is that I realized I have been teeing the ball up a little to high. By that I mean between an 1/8 to 1/16 of an inch. That sounds insignificant but when I found the right setting for my club and swing, I was getting about 20 more yards.

How high you tee the ball really matters!!! 
Good golfing everybody.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Whats the gadgets name...


----------



## lovegolf (Nov 27, 2006)

Police said:


> Whats the gadgets name...


It is called T-Rite. Just add dot com to the name to find their website. I didn't say what it was because I did not want everyone to think this was spam.


----------

